# rip tango



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

I lost tango today from * Cryptosporidium* 
he followed after losing my male pewter to the same thing
please everyone be very wary of crypto as its infectious and can wipe out your whole collection.
glove up after touching each rep and throw away gloves and use new ones for next rep
bottle poo samples from all snakes and then take to vets if you have crypto in your collection
i had a male pewter corn die awhile back back from _Cryptosporidium_
_i know this as it had a bulge half way down body and died with its mouth closed._
_i have now found another snake dead, same thing bulge and closed mouth_
_so two snakes with same bulges have died._
_i think i was given the male pewter with it, as since i had him he was ill, wasnt feeding etc.he was 1st to die then my adult male_
_advice would be welcomed please as i dont want to loose all my snakes and reps_


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This disease wiped out 22 of my adult corns 3 years ago, and made me give up and spend some time in the states and travelling, didn't even see a reptile for 6 months.. honestly didn't think i was going to rebuild my collection it hit me that hard. I only have 5 adults left now from my original collection, although I have built it up a lot since - rebuilding has cost a LOT of money and I still am missing some of the vital morphs I had before.

I lost them all within the space of 2 months, despite spending £700 on veterinary treatment towards the end.

The real kicker is if I'd quarantined for 3 months then I'd not have spread it so quickly, and because it was breeding season, and I keep multiple females to a viv, and were putting them with different males, it spread before I even knew what was happening.

Very hard lesson to learn - if you think you have snakes dying from it I would get a PM asap to confirm, seperate all snakes, bleach all the vivs/tubs and like you said use gloves/handwash between handling. Might even be worth taking faecal samples from each of them as you can or take them all to the vet ( don't know how big a collection you have, whether this is practical) to figure out which ones might have problems.

I think that the disease can be controlled, being aware of what it is and taken preventative measures should really help.. unfortunately I did not know about it at the time


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i have 40 corns, and other reps
im going to buy all the stuff i need to clean the lot out, gloves etc by the bulk
its gonna be a busy day tomorrow sorting everything out

sorry to hear about yours, it is sad when all you have built up is wiped out
thanks for your advice x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p snakie


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

soooo sad I would be gutted


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i have sent him off for pm and still waiting results
i am also sending off poo samples of various corns to liverpool uni
i didnt really know for sure if mine had crypto someone mentioned it and i thought the worse like i always do
so im making sure by doing the poo samples etc
i hope to god they aint got it


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry 4 your losses! xx


----------

